# General > Book & Author Requests >  What about Kafka??

## musikpoet

I just had to drop a request for the addition of Franz Kafka to this site. He is definitely one of the greatest writers of the twentieth century and deserves to be here as much as Wells or Joyce. Do you not agree?

----------


## Scheherazade

Moving this thread to Book Requests section.

Welcome to the Forum, musikpoet!  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

On Project Gutenberg I only found Metamorphosis and a sound file of The Trial.

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/franz-kafka/

----------

